# Hedgehogs



## yasminj1996 (Jan 8, 2010)

did any1 no that hedgehogs can climb trees and swim , i didnt :O :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

They can't 'techinally' swim - people do it on youtube, but it's just cruel


----------



## yasminj1996 (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard they could =/ 
awhh thats nasty 
Thomas Are We Still Mates 
Oh Thanks 4 The Hug Btw  x x


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

don't know what people are doing on you tube but i know that wild hedge hogs can and do swim quite well when they have to although this isn't often


----------

